# Would like to move to SA for 1-2 years



## dawnberries (Apr 3, 2010)

My family is considering a move to Cape Town from the US for 1-2 years while my husband sets up a business in Angola (he is Angolan). The idea would be for the kids and me to live (not work or go to school) in SA and for him to go back and forth between Angola and SA a couple times a month. We would travel back to the US at least 2x per year bc of his US residency status. I am wondering if we could just enter w/tourist visas if we made sure to leave every 3 months, or if we would need some kind of temporary residency visa. Anyone know? I am also wondering if it's possible for us to buy SA health insurance for the time we are there. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Can't say about the length of stay for as a tourist (I think 90-180 days in any given 12 month period). If you get any sort of temp residence then your kids (if under 16 years old) will have to have to attend some sort of recognised schooling / home-schooling. As for the health insurance... don't know. Check out Discovery, Fedhealth, etc on the web.


----------

